

Pass: Very minimal CLI password manager that follows Unix philosophy - zx2c4
http://www.passwordstore.org/

======
brute
Pass: The standard unix password manager 150 points by po 58 days ago
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7495337](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7495337)

Still a very nice tool.

------
ozh
You've submitted too soon: the DNS hasn't propagated yet (at least I get an
invalid domain error)

